# Help with an issue and a rest on a razors edge



## kyduck (May 30, 2011)

Just bought my wife bowtech razor edge and change the string to vapor trails. Her bow seems to be all over the place at times. I noticed on the rest, that came on the bow--similar to a whisker biscuit, white marks that look like the fletchings are hitting there. Also the cable guard seems to keep the strings very close to her fletchings. She is shooting blazers on her arrows. I have shot her bow some to help her out and definitely can see what you all are talking about with the wall on this bow. My wife is new to 3-d archery with hopes of maybe doing a little hunting. 
My two questions are: 1. Does anyone have any helpful hints for this particular bow--as far as tuning or similar issues with strings?
2. With the rest in question...any suggestions on a rest for her? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Start by putting some lip stick on the vanes and see where your contact is.


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a word of caution when I had mine the timing was constantly jumping....i was at the shop every 2 weeks to get it back in timing! I got mine in Feb. of last year and by Oct. I had the Passion, just too many issues for me.


----------



## kyduck (May 30, 2011)

how about rest recommendations also


----------



## JackP (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a similiar situation with my hostage rest on my HB. My arrows were all over. Then I noticed that some of my arrows fletchings, (blazers, right helical) were making contact with the right side of the rest. I had to take some time and turn the nocks just right to get the fletchings to clear. After that I am driving tacks. I may get rid of this rest though... I like a drop aways better. I am not too familiar with the razor edge tuning though.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade:most arrows you can index them,by turning the nocks to get good arrow flight.you can also use foot spray it leaves a white film on anything so you can see where its hitting and it wipes off easy. hang the bow by the top cam. load a arrow, look down the shaft from the rear. most of the time you can see whats the problem is...check the center shot to see if its set up correct. hang the bow, eye ball the string put it dead center of the arrow shaft, without moving the eye see if the sight pins are blacked by the string. if not and the pins are off , the center shot is out. and the bow isnt set up right... this is simple way to check center shot. need more help let me know.. mike 66


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Like others said, turn her nocks so they clear the cables and still clear the rest brushes, I assume it has a hostage rest on it. That rest is very susceptable to any hand torque, which will cause vane contact and make the brushes wear prematurely.


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

When I had my hostage rest I replaced the brushes twice in 8 months they wore so uneven.


----------



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

trophy taker shakey hunter works great on my girls razor edge it was hell to tune though because of the cable slide and fletching contact on riser which was weird. dropaway worked great due to the fact that nock had to be turned slightly for fletching clearance on cables and riser


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I dont think it is the strings. Problem is the rest. Throw that thing away and get a good one. Those things are junk in my opinion. If the problem continues with the new rest then I'd say its a timing issue.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

my girlfriend has a razoredge and no problems with the timing but we took off the hostage and threw it in the basket where it belongs! she went with a wisper biscut, when i set up my hb i also nixed the hostage and put on a qad hd. as far as the cable guard is it in all the way? i had the one on my hb walk out about a 1/4 inch. i think they are pressed in though so any doubt bring it to a good pro shop


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Those hostage rests are nothing but trouble IMO.

Switch it to something else ... whisker biscuit if you want full containment or perhaps a NAP Quick Tune Prong Rest for another less expensive alternative.


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

Throw that piece of crap rest in the trash and put any thing else back on, we put a rip cord code red on my wifes, they are great. I have one for sale for $70 bucks brand new in the package if you want, if you dont want to spend that kind of cash, get her an apache drop away, i had one and really liked it.


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

Get her a Limb Driver and your troubles will be over. By far the best rest I've ever shot, and I've been shooting for over 32 years.


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a razor edge with the factory Hostage rest and have had zero issue. (this is with steady shooting (couple times a week) for at least 1 year) My husband (who has an Assasin) had to replace his hostage within a few months becuase the bristles that make up the 3 sections of the hostage were wearing down causing his arrows to fly all over the place and not sit properly in the rest. He replaced it with a hostage pro (you can replace the bristles on the pro) and has not had another issue.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

My wife is on here often and has been shooting her Edge since mid 08..... we had all kinds of issues with contact until we went to a QAD and then that sucker came to life, she wants a new bow but every time she shoots something she say but the edge is this or the edge is that and the other on isn't........ some day she'll settle her mind and find a new bow, until then the edge will be he baby.

Steve


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Had the exact same issue with the hostage rest on my DRE. Even after swapping it out for a a NAP Apache fall away, the right blazer was still touching a cable, so have to make a slight turn to the arrow, while nocked, in a clock wise direction, to clear the cable. Great choice in the Vapor Trail string and cables, op, that's what I chose too.

I'm about ready to upgrade from this starter bow... :wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would get rid of the Hostage rest as soon as you can to start, and like others have already said to check the timing. Even with a quality set of strings like the VT you put on; it can still need the cams timed to perform right.


----------

